# Eric need to speak to you urgent not keeping food in.



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Eric I have been really ill. I have been under major stress both from family and health wise. I have been really sick myself they are now saying that I may have to have a hysterectomy because of endrometrious on my left ovary that may have attached to my bowel. I have been beridden the past week. I have been unable to keep any food in my system for 5 days now. When I eat it shoots out within an hour or so. I am losing weight. They have me on a vitimine B and I don't know if thats causing havoc with me some people say it can cause problesm with ibs D. Now I have my mother in law in hospital and I have to take care of the father inlaw who half the time can't remenber where he is and wanders on top of my kids being sick. I am trying to listen to the tapes but having hard time consectrating. Is there any one tape that would help me settle in particular. Pain is got me out of my mind. I never thought I would say that there was pain worse than IBS or labor but there is. Want to rip ovary out myself. HELP. Even if it is just to settle me from the trots to the john. Rump is really raw at this point.DeniseLIFE is like a string of S**T it never stops coming. And never ends!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise, Mikke should be posting to the bb tomorrow and should be able to give you some directions on this, however thiis is a serious matter and working with your doctor is crucial.Off the top of my head I would say listen to side two, which is mainly the relaxation part of the tapes.Sorry to hear your having so many troubles at one time. Try not to get to worked up as that is crucial and generates its own set of problems so staying as calm as you can should help. Sometimes it is something we have to try and force ourselves to do and recognizing it is the first start. Hopefully Mike will help here for you. It sounds like you have a lot on your plate at the moment to say the least. Hang in there. When your in pain another good technique to use right away is distraction if possible.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I've been wondering where you've been Denise. I'm sorry to see you are so ill. If you can get some quiet time, listen to side 2. If you have the time, listen to more tapes. Several times a day will be ok. Tape 4 would be good for you too. Take care,AZ


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Eric and AZ;thanks for the advice. I hope Mike posts to the board today if not I will email him myself today. I was to the hospital for an ultrasound today and they had to cancel it. when I went in they said I didn't have enough water in me. I can't see that. Actually they said I was to the point of being dehydrated. Could explain why I feel like a lump of you know what. So they send me out to drink yet more water and after 15 mintues of constant drinking The tears stated rolling the ibs kicks in and the bladder starts leaking. I just about wet my pants. They then were going to do the ultrasound up threw me like a you would do a pap test or something and they couldn't do it because I couldn't handle the pain. The closest the can get me in to see the gyn specialist is Feb 20/ 2002 and thats an emergency case. I have to go back to the doc and be placed on more antibiotics so they can do the ultrasound in a months time. I managed to get a cup of broth and a slice of plain bread no butter no nothing on it and kept it in my system for two and a half hours today thats the best I've done in a while now. I am so worn and this business with my father in law is draining me all togther. I am starting to worry because my bi polar is starting to act up now due to stress. I don't know if I need to go an have my meds ajusted. I am giving it another day. I will be in chat tonight. Talk to you then.Denise


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

denise,i'm so sorry to hear that things are going so rotten for you. it's good news to hear that you kept some broth and bread down. does tea help you at all? you are in our thoughts. hang in there, take care.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Denise,Sorry I missed you in chat, but my provider was off line for a while. I'm going out of town for a while, but I'll try to check in on you if I can. Take care, I hope you feel better soon.AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

denise, email Mike just in case he doesn't see this.let us know how your doing. Can you drink stuff like ensure?I think you should work very closely with the doctors on this right now, talk to them in depth on all that is going on with you and how your feeling not eating etc..let us know------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

